# Googling



## moderan (May 13, 2018)

Hi, I'm too lazy to google anything myself. Could you do it for me? I need information about stuff that's specific to a scenario that'll never exist outside this thread, and it's based on a novel by a man named Near, and I wanna be.
Cuz my idea of research is seeing how many people I can bamboozle into wild-goose chases and giving me ego-strokes for doing absolutely nothing.
I'm interested in:

1). How many actual ripped-from-the-headlines episodes there are of the tv show Law and Order:SVU
2). Why there are remakes?
3). The literary influences of Sir Paul McCartney
4). How many friends Eddie Coyle has.

Thank you in advance for your cooperation. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Firemajic (May 13, 2018)

You ARE joking... right? I mean... you can't possibly be serious.... or maybe you posted HERE by mistake... the lounge it THAT way... ~~~~~~~~ yeah... over there... [ I am in the twilight zone.... omg... ]


----------



## moderan (May 14, 2018)

:single_eye:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 14, 2018)

I started to google that stuff, but ended up surfing porn, then I rubbed one out, and after that I forgot what I was looking for.  Now I'm using those same hands to type this post.


----------



## moderan (May 14, 2018)

What even is satire?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (May 14, 2018)

Uh-oh, someone's getting philosophical. 
This is the part where a low-brow like me runs for the nearest exit.


----------

